
With the iPhone Sputtering, Apple Bets Its Future on TV and News - daegloe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/with-the-iphone-sputtering-apple-bets-its-future-on-tv-and-news-11553437018
======
crooked-v
"Sputtering"? Consistent sales of 40 to 70 million units per quarter for
several years isn't "sputtering", it's just the result of a market so
oversaturated that even young children are getting hand-me-down smartphones
now.

